# أريد مختص في أجهزة تحليل الهرمون



## أبو العز السوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو من زملائي تزويدي بما يخص صيانة أجهزة تحليل الهرمونات.


----------



## amod (24 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
:15: 
بداية اردت تعداد التكنولوجيا methods المستخدمة في عمل الاجهزة المخبرية للتعرف على نسب الهرمونات الموجودة في الجسم
والتي تقسم الي عدة انواع:

RIA technology Radiative​

EnergyAttenuation​
MEIA technolgy Microparticle​

EnzymeImmunoassay​
FPIA technolgy Fluorescence​

PolarizationImmunoassays​
Enzyme-Linked Immunosorbent Assay ----- ELISA tecnolgy​
وكل تكنولوجيا لها جهاز يقوم باجراء الاختبار بوجود ال reagent الخاص بالهرمون المراد فحصه​ 
هذه هي الطرق المستخدمة و الرجاء تحديد طلبك بخصوص اجهزه الهرمونات
والله ولي التوفيق:31:


----------



## Biomedical (25 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم أبو العز ،

لقد قمت سابقا بطرح موضوع عن أجهزة المختبر في الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39746

ستجد فيه شرح عن جهاز تحليل الهرمونات ومبدأ عمله و أهم الأعطال الطارئة أيضا ، أتمنى أن يكون مفيدا ويلبي احتياجاتك ، ومن لديه المزيد في هذا الموضوع فالباب مفتوح أيضا .

تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة والعافية .


----------



## eng_mohand (1 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم , شوف الفيل ده يمكن يساعدك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين جدا اخواني


----------



## الابش (25 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي شنو هوة الجهاز الي بدك عنه معلومات انا عندي معلومات عن اجهزة الهرمونات الي تصنعها كل من
الشركات التالية
1 - Roche
2 - Tosoh
3 - Vidas


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجازيكم بالخير


----------



## المختبرجي (9 يناير 2009)

يعطيكم الف عااافيه ماشالله


----------



## M0BAIL (4 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة نحن في سورية كل دراستنا بالعربي لذلك أريد تفصيل عن أجهزة المختبرات باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء


----------



## الفارس 87 (27 مايو 2010)

الأخ الأبش لو ترفعنا إلي عندك حتى نستفيد


----------

